# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Nuk i trëmbem natës

## riza2008

Errësirë

Erdhi errësira,
                      mbuloi lisin plak,
mbuloi dhe një kodër
                       tej e tutje,larg.
S'duket as burimi
                       që të shkoj për ujë.
U zhduk perëndimi,
                         u fundos në lumë.
Nata zuri pritë
                         luginë më luginë,
për mbi rrugë kaloi,
                         nuk la arë e brinjë.
Një flakë mes reve
                          ia prishi qetësinë,
sa po u largua, 
                          pemët zunë, u nxinë.
Nga nata e gjatë
                           vdiq një pemë e rrallë,
vargu i poetit 
                           e mori një plagë.
Ujrat në lumë 
                           u bënë krejt të marrë,
shkëmbinjtë vërshuan,
                            mes për mes u çanë.

----------


## riza2008

Kali i bardhë i nuseve

Vdiq kali i bardhë i fshatit
tek kulloste në një lëndinë.
Vdiq në mungesë të të zotit,
një ditë vere pa u gdhirë.

Vdiq kali i bardhë i fshatit
Ai që mbi shpinë nuset mbante
Hingëllinte gjatë kullotës në brinjë
Dhe,kur vdiste njeri,qante.

Vdiq kali i bardhë i fshatit,
për të, gjithë fshati mbajti zi.
Qau dhe thëllëzë e monopatit....
dhe e varrosën me ceremoni.

Vdiq kali i bardhë i fshatit,
jeta,pa u ndjerë, prap vazhdonte.
Vajza që të djelën u bë nuse,
ca lot për kalin i lëshonte.

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Kali i bardhë i nuseve
> 
> Vdiq kali i bardhë i fshatit
> tek kulloste në një lëndinë.
> Vdiq në mungesë të të zotit,
> një ditë vere pa u gdhirë.
> 
> Vdiq kali i bardhë i fshatit
> Ai që mbi shpinë nuset mbante
> ...


Riza, kam lexuar mjaft, por kjo poezi e jotja, është tipike e jotja, me një simbolikë që tek ne ka jetuar me shekuj e ti e përshkrove për bukuri.
Vazhdo të kërkosh kësi tema që pak kush i ka përkëdhelur.
Të dëshiroj frymëzime edhe më të thella e autoktone.

Agim METBALA

----------


## riza2008

Z.Agim Metbala !Forumi Shqiptar na dha mundësinë që të dy ta njohim njëri tjetrin nëpër mjet poezis.Un jam i ri në këtë forum,por kam patur mundësinë dhe dëshirën që disa prej poetve tu hedh një vështrim të shpejt për krijimtarin e tyre dhe krijimet dhe mendimet e tua për probleme të ndryshme dhe kryesisht ato letrare më kan lënë mbresa.Prandaj gjëj rastin të të falenderoj dhe të të uroj shëndet dhe krijimtari të frytshme.

----------


## riza2008

Do largohem .

Unë u fika,unë u treta,
        ndaj s'bëj zë.
Kot kam rrojtur,andaj ika
        pa thënë gjë.

Deti ngrirë e lumi turbull,
         nata pus.
Lumturia shpresëhumbur
         ra në buzë.

Do të iki,do largohem,
         pa dijeni.
Kush më do,le të takohet
         që tani.

Natës dimrit të pa hënë
         do lëviz,
rrugë pa rrugë e nëpër mjegull
         jetën nis.

S'dihet ku më nxjerr kjo rrugë
        pak e njohur,
ndaj dhe hëna dyllon shumë
        malin e lodhur.

Jeta paska qënë e rremë,
         veç lrgohem.
Në Parajsënisem pa derte.
Vallë,a do lumturohem?

----------


## riza2008

Kjo natë

Kjo natë pa hënë diçka të keqe ndjell,
e zezë,e korbtë,gjithçka e fsheh.
S'e gjën dot pemën që natën shkëlqen,
nuk çan dot në rrugë, kjo natë të gënjen.

Kjo natë me erë të çmëndur, me stuhi,
në rrugë e mbyti një u dhëtar;
në fshatin pranë shëmbi kaq çati,
pesë ballkone rrëzoi në pallat.

S'e dimë nga erdhi ky murlan
që shtyllat i shtriu për tokë.
Në një kullë dikush vetëm qan,
i pa veshur e pa kafshatë në gojë.

Kjo natë vetëm nuk kalohet,
tmerrin të fut,të huton krejt.
Yjet në qiell një nga një rrallohen,
Gjoni mbi pemë qan e ulëret.

Kjo natë e rëndë,si vdekje e pa pritur,
shumë i ka lënë pa mend anemban,
veç një pakicë qëndron kapardisur,
buzëqesh,pi e festen mënjanë.

----------


## riza2008

Klithmë

Zogjtë një fole
engritën në pemë.
Mblodhën fije bari
dhe pushtuan dhenë.

Fryn një erë e fortë
nga deti shtrëngatë;
thyhet degë e pemës
si të ish e thatë.

Klithën, klithën zogjtë,
se u prish shtëpia.
Klithmë e tyre kot,
e mbuloi vetmia.

Po kujt t'i ankohen
zogjtë mbetur jetimë?
Erës aq të çmëndur ,
detit që kish pirë?

T'i ankohen fatit,
t'i ankohen degës,
t'i ankohen trungut....
a shpirtit të erës?

----------


## riza2008

Anekënd

Dil e më kërko
te bregu i Sodolit,
jam tek pllakë e gurtë,
te fushë e futbollit.

Dil e më kërko
te bregu në Bigë,
atje tek një shteg 
të kam zënë pusinë.

Dil e më kërko
rripave të Shpardhit,
te një trung lofate 
djersët i fshij ballit.

Dil e më kërko
poshtë në Godollarë,
afër Gurit të Zi
po rri te një dardhë.

Dil e më kërko
veç në Limar ndodhem,
do rri disa ditë,
vij e vij të çlodhem.

----------


## riza2008

Rrudha e parë

E para rrudhë
kur më doli në fytyrë,
si një breg lumi
i grryer m'u duk.
Dhuratë e ardhur
nga netët e gjata,
ngeli në fytyrë
e më s'u zhduk.
E rrezikshmja rrudhë
fytyrën e ndan 
në zona të lira.
Brezari i gdhëndur 
mbi kockë pa zhurmë
pret dallgët e ujrave të ngrira.

----------


## mondishall

Urime riza 2008 per poezite terheqese. Ju lexoj me kenaqesi. Mondi

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

I nderuar Riza,

eshte kenaqesi te shetisesh neper vargjet tuaja. Jane emocionuese dhe terheqese. 

Ju lexoj me shume deshire.

----------


## riza2008

Sorkadhe_Kelcyre shum faleminderit per mesazhin dhe per kenaqesine tende dhe te te tjerve qe e kane qejf poezine time une do vazhdoj te postoj here pas here ne kete faqe poezi nga vellimet poetike te botuara.

----------


## riza2008

Duke qortuar natën

Si e gdhiva këtë natë të gjatë,
gjumi në sy nuk rrinte dot.
Asnjë zhurmë s'ndihej në pallat,
rruga kishte vdekur,çezma e pa lot.

Një fletë e vetme të kish lëvizur,
të këndonte një i dehur,një kasetofon,
të thosha :breshka: y qytet më ka ngjizur,
ti thosha natës:"Askush s'të dashuron!"

Më mirë një klithmë rrënqethëse,
kjo errësirë të qorron .
E mbyta natën në plasat e mureve
e dola të bëja dritë në ballkon.

----------


## riza2008

I Lënduar

Sa herë kaloj te kjo rrugicë,
më ikën mendja e zemra dhëmb.
Një grua tutje qan me kujë,
çdo fjalë e saj shpirtin ma gdhënd.

Pyes një djalë me sytë mbushur:
"Kush ka vdekur në mëhallë?"
Po zëri i gruas s'ka të ulur
e loti i saj bëhet ujvarë.

Një djalë ka vdekur në kurbet
e trupi ende s'i ka mbrritur,
ndaj syri i saj po bëhet det,
i gjith qyteti është tronditur.

Nuk di ç'të bëj e s'duroj dot,
kjo vdekje zemrën ma lëndon,
do marr guximin,të hyj brënda,
të ndaloj vajin,të qetsoj zemra.

----------


## riza2008

Lamtumirë

Lamtumirë vendlindje
dhe ti,qen besnik!
Lamtumirë,burime
shok,shoqe dhe mik.

Lamtumirë, o dardhë,
ti,pjergulla plakë.
Lamtumirë, o lule,
edhe ti,o cfakë!

Lamtumirë ,vëndlindje!
Iki i lotuar.
Malli yt në ikje
natën më lë zgjuar.

Lamtumirë, vëndlindje!
Lutem zemërngrirë.
Ikje.ikje,ikje....
Pas lë errësirë.

----------


## AnGeL_DeViL

*Shum  bukur :P*

----------


## riza2008

Ju dua

Dua të jem një manushaqe në pranverë
dhe vendin me aromë ta mbush,
të gjithë të më mbjnë erë
dhe të mos mërzitet as kush.

Dua të jem një borë në mal,
i bardhë në veshje e në shpirt:
të gjithë dua t'i kem pranë,
të qesh,të luaj,të flas lirisht.

Dua të jem dielli i majit,
rrezet të ngrohin kudo njëlloj;
të gjithve ju dua si sytë e ballit,
veç për ju zemra këndon.

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

> Lamtumirë
> 
> Lamtumirë vendlindje
> dhe ti,qen besnik!
> Lamtumirë,burime
> shok,shoqe dhe mik.
> 
> Lamtumirë, o dardhë,
> ti,pjergulla plakë.
> ...



Prekese dhe reale.
shume e bukur Riza.

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

> Duke qortuar natën
> 
> Si e gdhiva këtë natë të gjatë,
> gjumi në sy nuk rrinte dot.
> Asnjë zhurmë s'ndihej në pallat,
> rruga kishte vdekur,çezma e pa lot.
> 
> Një fletë e vetme të kish lëvizur,
> të këndonte një i dehur,një kasetofon,
> ...



Me nje cigare duke tymosur
shoqeri t'i bej vetes fillova
kur fllad i lehte erdh' tek mua
i kujt ze ishte, s'e dallova!

Me perkedheli, ne gjoks m'u fut
edhe ne gushe e neper floke
ne rreze te veshit me tha me ngut
"Kjo nate e shkrete s'na ndau dot"

----------


## riza2008

Dehje poeti

I keni parë poetë kur dehen,
recitojnë poezi me vargje të cunguar.
Cdo gjë u duket letër dhe penë,
betohen ku dhe si janë lauruar.

Në vargje derdhin gotën e rakisë,
një libër e bëjnë pjatën me meze.
Betohen për shpirt të perëndisë,
librat u shitën pa dalë ende.

Një penë e fortë u duket piruni,
ia shtrëmbërojnë bishtin në pjatë.
Kjo është poezia ime e fundit,
kam punuar me javë,ditë e natë.

Eh,të shkretët,të shkretët ç'i gjeti?!
U dehën pa pirë një gotë raki.
Bëj shaka,s'u dehën vërtet,
i dehu një varg,një poezi.

----------

